

Roslyn ships v1.0-rc2 with "Go-Live" license - plurby
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vbteam/archive/2015/05/01/roslyn-ships-v1.0-rc2-with-go-live-license.aspx

======
xenadu02
Like edit-and-continue I bet the code-aware library concept will be scoffed at
by some, but provide a huge productivity boost to those who adopt it.

You can design the API as nicely as possible but there is just some
information that can't be communicated that way. Now the library can ship with
some compile-time code (instead of run-time code) that can analyze your usage
of the library and provide feedback.

I'm also curious if C# begins to evolve some meta-programming constructs,
letting you write "macros" or syntax extensions in C#. Everyone hates on the C
preprocessor (as do I and for good reason) but few compiled languages provide
a truly suitable replacement. Back when I was doing C# on a daily basis I
would use reflection to generate DynamicMethod instances and emit the IL
instructions in 2.0; later being able to convert Expressions to machine code
was a step up for the cases where its needed and the T4 template engine works
ok for other scenarios.

Now that I'm doing iOS full time that's my one major complaint - complete lack
of any meta-programming facility. (That and they took away __conversion)

~~~
tracker1
I think being able to do syntax extensions (a la LINQ) as a language feature
would be great. Although I don't do much of it now, when VB.Net introduced XML
literals I craved it in C#... other nice to haves would be regexp literal
notations (or even expressions like perl), or template string handling like
ES6.

It's a really nice time to be working as a programmer, although the
proliferation of options has gotten to be nearly too much to keep up with even
the fraction that I try to.

------
twotwotwo
Interesting to note .NET and Go have both gone to some effort to make their
internals more accessible to regular coders that build on them. Roslyn has a
C# compiler in C# and has APIs you can use to build things like static checks.
Go tip is in Go (converted from Plan 9 C) and has stdlib packages with APIs
you can use to build things like static checks. Plenty of differences, of
course, but sort of a surprising parallel between two very different
ecosystems.

------
mikerichards
This was the first time I had heard of code aware libraries. I can see them
being very beneficial.

With resharper, I love going through all the little warnings and fix
suggestions on old code that people that had written. I think I can have some
fun with the analyzers while improving the quality of code.

